# محلات و معارض للايجار بمدينة نصر



## اسلام محمد (19 سبتمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 11691
يتوفر لدينا العديد من المحلات و المعارض للايجار قانون جديد بمدينة نصر بشوارع رئيسية تجارية و شبة رئيسة لأنشطة متعددة 
(موبيليا – اسواق مواد غذائية - ستائر – مطاعم )
بمساحات تبدا مــن 100م – 900م 
للإتـــــــصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقارى
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 0179365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 20119065981+
بريد الكترونى : [email protected]


----------

